# Anything Handmade Swap,



## AngieM2

I'll list the names interested in the swap that needs to be mailed by December 15th, so it stands a chance of getting to you in the gift giving season. 

1. Belfrybat

2. cathleenc

3. debbiedoo1966

4. JlynnP

5. White Christmas


Are there any others? This is the last call. 

The gift to be handmade by you or a craft person. Or something that pertains to your partner's interests. We are expanding the possibilities of the gift since time is so short. We will do a classical Anything Handmade Swap starting Jan next year ending on May 1st.

I'll sign up if there are no others at this time, but I want to give others a chance.

After these are confirmed or not said no too, I'll pair them up. And post the pairs tomorrow late afternoon or early evening.

Remember, the main focus is to make friends and get to know each other. I have a good friend that I got by doing this at least 10 years or so ago. So, you can make long time friends, or maybe just good acquaintances or anything in between.

Let's try to keep the spending to about $20 since none of us are made of money and there are a lot of holidays between now and end of this.

And using the first class parcel post is about 1/3 the price of Priority mail and you still get a tracking number. You can get envelopes at Walmart or the like instead of the Priority boxes, envelopes at the PO.

So, comments and adds?


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm in.

Another affordable postage option is the Regional Rate priority mail. You have to order the boxes from USPS and complete your postage on-line, but the rate for Box A (a tad smaller than a medium flat box) ranges between $6.50 and $8.90 depending on how far the destination is.


----------



## Jlynnp

I am looking forward to this! Sounds like we will all have a great time of it.


----------



## cc

I am so busy right now that I can't join this one but look forward to the one starting in January.


----------



## COSunflower

I will join the one in January but just have too much to get done for my family right now. I hope those that DO participate in THIS swap have a WONDERFUL time!!!


----------



## WhiteChristmas

Actually if there's not enough for pairs I'll drop. But I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## AngieM2

There should be enough. I'll get pairs posted in a bit.


----------



## AngieM2

The hat with the names. List very soon.


----------



## AngieM2

Pair one: cathleenc and White Christmas

Pair two: AngieM2 and debbiedoo1966

Pair three: Jlynnp and Belfrybat

Each of you PM your partner, and make sure outside of HT that you have phone or Facebook or some second way of contacting your partner. Exchange PM's and get to know about each other, what you like, favorite colors, a bit about family, etc. 

And this is a BIG one. If for any reason you don't think you can finish, let your partner and me know. I have experience working out those issues and no one should be left high and dry and uncommunicated with.

Use the First Class parcel post, it is about $3.30 a pound and Priority is $6.95. But if you want to spend the extra money, so for it. The First Class does have tracking numbers so you can exchange them. 

Mail by December 15th.

Keep up with the group on this thread until done, and please post photos of what your partner sends. We all want to enjoy.

Let's keep it as close to $20 before postage as we can as this is an expensive time of year. Pretty cups, sewing notions or crocheting or knitting might work since this is not just Handmade for this one, but tools for their handy work will be nice, or teas or such. Etc. Now have fun!


----------



## Belfrybat

Thanks for posting the pairs. Sorry there are so few! I thought the swap was to be handmade but, since the time is so short, we could purchase handmade items from someone else if needed (like craft fairs). At least mine will certainly be handmade -- to me that's the point of this swap.


----------



## AngieM2

Handmade is absolutely preferred. But since only 30 days to mail, I let it expand a bit. The next one for May 1 will be the classic version and hopefully with more time and true handmade more will sign up.


----------



## Jlynnp

Mine will be hand made as well, I love these types of swaps!! I already have a few ideas. Will be going to the fabric shop next week.


----------



## maxine

I'm so glad to see this swap going on again.. I have such fond memories of my partner from last year's swap.. I wish I could've participated again this year but just couldn't manage it.. darn it.. I'll be checking back every now & then to see how it's going.. Enjoy for me !!


----------



## Belfrybat

JlynnP and I are in contact and getting to know each other. We have quite a bit in common, which is always fun when in a swap like this.


----------



## Jlynnp

Belfrybat said:


> JlynnP and I are in contact and getting to know each other. We have quite a bit in common, which is always fun when in a swap like this.


It sure is fun, I think this will be a great experience for all of us.


----------



## debbydoo1966

Hi Angie,

PM'd you on Monday. :icecream:


----------



## cathleenc

Thank you, Angie, for putting this together!


----------



## AngieM2

I think I put the above post on the wrong thread. I have gotten with my partner and have had first exchanges of informatoin and likes. Even Facebook friends so we can get to know each other better.


----------



## Belfrybat

I've started one gift for JlynnP. Am dithering about making a second as the first one won't take long (but I think it will look classy). Friday I will go to my favourite craft show and will see if I can find any inexpensive handmade practical doodads there for her. We both like practical.


----------



## maxine

I'm so envious of you ladies.. it's so much fun to make or find things for your partner.. and to know they are also doing this JUST for you is a wonderful feeling.. It's the true Christmas spirit in action... Enjoy !!!..


----------



## cathleenc

EDITED: we've connected, contact info exchanged, all good!

I haven't heard from White Christmas since Friday and don't have any outside contact information for her. No idea of likes, dislikes, etc. She did message me here - I've responded twice with no answer.

Anyone know how to reach her? Would love to get more information from her so I can form an idea of what to make for her.


----------



## Patches

I missed this one, darn!! But I will watch for the spring one, that should be fun!! I'm planning on hanging around here for a while!!! Feels good to 'see' you all again!!


----------



## COSunflower

Welcome back Patches!!!! We are going to have some FUN in 2017!!!!! I'm so happy that you are going to join us - tell all of your friends too!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Patches said:


> I missed this one, darn!! But I will watch for the spring one, that should be fun!! I'm planning on hanging around here for a while!!! Feels good to 'see' you all again!!


If it's OK with Angie and the others, I'll swap with you. I usually do two and have the time. One of the Secret Santa swaps I usually join moved to Facebook so I can't participate this year.


----------



## Patches

Belfry bat, I would love that if it is ok. I will send you my info and we can 'talk'.


----------



## Patches

Angie, I see that esreid1 asked yesterday about joining, I also was wondering if it was too late for me to join also. Would it be ok with everyone if her and I join in as partners and join you all?


----------



## Belfrybat

We've had this situation in the past and the organizer back then just added the two names. I know I'm not the organizer and can't speak for Angie, but I'm pretty sure she'd say "go for it". And if you don't hear from Esreid1 in the next day or two, PM me and I'll happily swap with you. 
Why don't you PM Angie to check this out?


----------



## esreid1

Anyone still need a partner? I am bummed I found this late!


----------



## AngieM2

How about esride1 and Patches pair up.


----------



## esreid1

@patches sent you a message!


----------



## Patches

esreid1 and I have been 'talking' on facebook!! I am so excited to get in this one, my favorite!!! Thanks Angie!!


----------



## AngieM2

Your welcome. I have to get busy once I get home. I'm in Atlanta airport waiting for the plane home.


----------



## Belfrybat

Safe travels, Angie.

I've finished one item for JlynnP, and have started on a second. Not going overboard, but the one I finished was easy and quick.


----------



## WhiteChristmas

Thats weird cause I've written you. my email address is [email protected]


----------



## WhiteChristmas

and I've been checking in. I share a computer with my husband and don't always get to log in. But I do get email on my phone.


----------



## Belfrybat

I've enjoyed getting to know JlynnP through our e-mails. I'm finishing up a second item for her. I should be ready to mail on the 12th as she is leaving for Christmas the following week. I want to make sure my package gets to her before she leaves.


----------



## cathleenc

getting close to done with my package for WhiteChristmas, hope to ship this weekend. fun!


----------



## Belfrybat

This thread has been way too quiet. Remember we are supposed to check in weekly, folks. I'm in the process of wrapping and packing JLynnP's goodies so I can mail tomorrow. It's amazing to me that no matter how well I plan I always end up a day late and a dollar short. I have four other gifts that I had planned on finishing last week. Guess what? They will be done this week! But at least they will arrive before Christmas if the Post Office cooperates.


----------



## Patches

I'll be mailing esreid1's package tomorrow. It's going priority so should be there fairly quickly!!!! Love this swap!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

I mailed Belfrybat's package today. It has been fun getting to know her and I look forward to getting to know her even better.


----------



## Belfrybat

I mailed Jlynnp's package on Thursday and it should be delivered any time now.

In the meantime I received a lovely apron and potholders (which I will use as trivets) from her. It's a really neat pattern as the ties adjust the neck strap. I've taken a pic but am having problems with my new Win 10 computer downloading them from the camera, so I'll dig out my old XP and get them downloaded and a pic posted later today.

Thank you so very much Judy!


----------



## AngieM2

My partner and I still have to mail due to various reasons for both of us.


----------



## Jlynnp

I got my package today with the most wonderful gifts inside!!! It is all so beautiful! A very lovely scarf in my most favorite colors which goes incredibly with my silver coat. A table runner and 2 pads with my chickens on them, they are beautiful with my chicken centerpiece, a nice tool to hand near the sink and some wonderful snack mix which we are saving to eat along the way as we leave for Michigan tomorrow. I have attached a picture of everything.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm so glad you like what I sent.

Here's the fabulous apron Judy sent me -- the picture does not do it justice.


----------



## Belfrybat

So were JlynnP and I the only one to actually swap this year? I had hoped to see pics of the other packages received.

Hope everyone has a most blessed Christmas.


----------



## esreid1

I got a lovely table runner, some goat milk soaps, a beautiful quilted ornament and a tree decoration from @patches! 

I had made her some rice hand warmers (insulated with fleece) and I knit a headband.


----------



## Patches

Love my rice hand warmers and awesome headband from esreid1. I haven't figured out how to post pictures yet, but I love the gifts!!!


----------



## cathleenc

My partner did not complete the swap. Angie is aware and offered to send something to me, which is so sweet. 

Looking forward to the anything handmade swap coming up sometime this spring! If any of you see it start - would you please message me? I am not on HT as much as I used to be and would love to make sure to be part of the upcoming one.

Thanks and happy holidays to all!


----------



## debbydoo1966

Hi everyone, 
I received my package from Angie. It took us a little extra time to mail out to each other. 
I received a beautiful beige crocheted shawl. I love it !! I've already worn it in my drafty craft room.
I will try to figure out how to post a picture of it.
Angie is very talented. I've enjoyed getting to know her through FB.


----------



## AngieM2

I'm so glad you received okay and could use.it.


----------



## debbydoo1966

Angie,
I mailed yours Tuesday. You should receive it any day now !


----------



## AngieM2

I have a notice to pick up a package.


----------



## Jlynnp

I really enjoyed this swap. I have had many compliments on the lovely scarf I got from Belfrybat. I look forward to doing this swap again!


----------

